# Savanah GA. WARNING!



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just got back from a cruise to Savanah from Charleston. We made the mistake of tying up to the new public dock along the Savanah River. One of the tug operators came barreling thru and sent up a wake that must have been 4 ft high. It washed over the floating dock, slamming the two docked sailboats severely.. We got the MMSI number of the only boat on the river nearby and hailed the tug, no response for a few minutes. Then they answered and denied responsibility... We got off lucky, so far just gel coat scratches and some other minor damage. The cruising couple behind us were not so fortunate, it cracked the hull of their Formosa 41 and parted one of their dock lines. We made a report with the marine patrol, but it remains to be seen if anything is done. The couple in the Formosa said they would fix the damage themselves, but I certainly hope they can get reimbursed, its going to cost thousands in my opinion.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That's brutal. It's pretty clear maritime law that one is responsible for their wake. More than one witness will help in the deny, deny, deny game. Is this dock within a no wake zone, or exposed to a normal channel?

I was tied up in Portland, ME several years back and the marina made it clear they were exposed to passing commercial traffic. I took my chances, with some real rollers. Tore up my old fender covers, but that was all the damage I took. I shoulda listened......


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Being inconsiderate on the water seems to be the new normal.
Wake making around other boats is especially obnoxious... and could be dangerous.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This is not a simple issue. The Savannah River can have over 6 knot currents and wild eddies near the edges. In order to even stem the tide, let alone maintain reliable control, boats need to be moving 7-8 knots through the water. with 9-10 knots being a preferable minimum. At those lower speeds tugs throw huge wakes. Tug boats don't get to pick their times to go out since they need to meet ships coming in from offshore passages. 

On the flip side, others are right, that boats are responsible for damage done by their wakes. 

When I lived in Savannah, the reality was that no one in town would even think if bringing a small boat (less than 50 feet or so) down to the riverfront. Most locals sailed out of the Wilmington River, and never went into the Savannah River. Most of us would go offshore to bypass the river rather than cross the river on the intercoastal when the tides were running. 

Jeff


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

My schooner is presently moored at Cape Crossing Marina on the Canaveral Barge Canal, Merritt Island, Florida. It is a major transit canal from the intercoastal to the Banana River and Canaveral outlet. What small commercial traffic there is usually respects the no wake and manatee zone notices, but for other, “recreational boaters” it’s a different matter.
It has never ceased to amaze me how motorboat owners immediately need to go fast, the moment they get aboard their little boats. They must see them as extensions of their vehicles and need to get from here to there as fast as possible. Their wake sometimes bottoms us, (admittedly it’s only about eight feet deep and we draw six) but that’s still some wake, for a 22 tonner!
Whenever any of the moored owners try to wave these idiots to go slower, they invariably get the middle finger. They used to always fly great big Trump flags, much bigger than the Stars and Stripes, and we still see a few. These people exhibit a couldn’t care less, “It’s my rights” attitude, and screw the rest of you.
We hardly ever see a lifejacket, even on the kids and dogs.
It is always worse at weekends, and never a sight of the Coast Guard, who often show up on Monday or Tuesday.
We long to get back to sea, where there won’t be many of them over the horizon.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Jeff_H said:


> In order to even stem the tide, let alone maintain reliable control, boats need to be moving 7-8 knots through the water. with 9-10 knots being a preferable minimum.


That is a significant fact, in this circumstance, assuming they were indeed fighting the current.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeff_H said:


> This is not a simple issue. The Savannah River can have over 6 knot currents and wild eddies near the edges. In order to even stem the tide, let alone maintain reliable control, boats need to be moving 7-8 knots through the water. with 9-10 knots being a preferable minimum. At those lower speeds tugs throw huge wakes. Tug boats don't get to pick their times to go out since they need to meet ships coming in from offshore passages.


We stood watch the rest of the night. Many tugs and container ships passed by at 7-9 knots, and didn't throw any substantial wakes. I believe we were the victim of some idiot late to where he had to be, and probably traveling at double that speed.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

There certainly are plenty of them around.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

RichF28 said:


> I believe we were the victim of some idiot late to where he had to be, and probably traveling at double that speed.


Can tugboats go that fast? I've never seen one, and their design and purpose seem to be counter to speed.

Mark


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

colemj said:


> Can tugboats go that fast? I've never seen one, and their design and purpose seem to be counter to speed.
> 
> Mark


Tugs dig a BIG hole in the water and they don't need to go very fast to do so! That said, if a lot of other shipping traffic went by without creating the wake that tug must have really put the hammer down. I wonder how many other commercial and recreational operations along the shore got hit by that tugs wake?

I would have reported him to whatever Harbour authority had jurisdiction, at least so it was on record. If others do the same it would be hard for him to deny!

When it comes to pleasurecraft violating wake zones or etiquette, we will sometimes hail them on the radio and "out " them. If a nearby Harbour patrol vessel overhears it they will sometimes stop the boat and have a chat with them. If they are flying a yacht club burgee an email to their club can be effective. Both my yacht clubs take complaints about member behavior seriously, and have been known to discipline members.

Our home port docks are in a 5 knot zone, and there is a busy public dock nearby. One afternoon there was a police RIB tied to our docks. (They were actually making a doughnut run to a local shop!) I was chatting with them when a loaded down wakeboard boat came in too fast kicking up a lot of wake. I commented on how common that was. Once their fellow officer got back they hopped aboard and paid that boat a little visit. Turns out the boat was overloaded, there was open alcohol, there were not enough pfds on board, and the operator was impaired! Justice!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ina (Feb 26, 2021)

Jolly Roger said:


> My schooner is presently moored at Cape Crossing Marina on the Canaveral Barge Canal, Merritt Island, Florida. It is a major transit canal from the intercoastal to the Banana River and Canaveral outlet. What small commercial traffic there is usually respects the no wake and manatee zone notices, but for other, "recreational boaters" it's a different matter.
> It has never ceased to amaze me how motorboat owners immediately need to go fast, the moment they get aboard their little boats. They must see them as extensions of their vehicles and need to get from here to there as fast as possible. Their wake sometimes bottoms us, (admittedly it's only about eight feet deep and we draw six) but that's still some wake, for a 22 tonner!
> Whenever any of the moored owners try to wave these idiots to go slower, they invariably get the middle finger. They used to always fly great big Trump flags, much bigger than the Stars and Stripes, and we still see a few. These people exhibit a couldn't care less, "It's my rights" attitude, and screw the rest of you.
> We hardly ever see a lifejacket, even on the kids and dogs.
> ...


You're right!

For some, it seems that they forget about everyone else from the minute they are in their boat. It must be the 'speed' trill that I lack a proper comprehension of.

A problem happens afterwards? Then it must be you, not them.

Like, they will say, you chose to be there, and gotta assume it. Even if it happened not because you were there, but because they were inconsiderate, and to a certain extent, 'rude, brutal' in their behavior.


----------



## TheKingofScotlandHollow (May 8, 2021)

RichF28 said:


> Just got back from a cruise to Savanah from Charleston. We made the mistake of tying up to the new public dock along the Savanah River. One of the tug operators came barreling thru and sent up a wake that must have been 4 ft high. It washed over the floating dock, slamming the two docked sailboats severely.. We got the MMSI number of the only boat on the river nearby and hailed the tug, no response for a few minutes. Then they answered and denied responsibility... We got off lucky, so far just gel coat scratches and some other minor damage. The cruising couple behind us were not so fortunate, it cracked the hull of their Formosa 41 and parted one of their dock lines. We made a report with the marine patrol, but it remains to be seen if anything is done. The couple in the Formosa said they would fix the damage themselves, but I certainly hope they can get reimbursed, its going to cost thousands in my opinion.


Dumb ******** everywhere. Savannah is no exception. (IFLY props, jet, and rotors) Keep the greasy side down!


----------



## TheKingofScotlandHollow (May 8, 2021)

colemj said:


> Can tugboats go that fast? I've never seen one, and their design and purpose seem to be counter to speed.
> 
> Mark


just depends on how fast "that fast" is...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

the worst wakes I have experienced at a dock or anchor have all been from tug boats

well expect for 1 that was from a Coast Guard boat that was so bad I called the CG on them!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I've run tugs that can cruise at 9 or10 knots easily when not towing, but less than half that when towing a barge. Add or subtract current in either case.


----------

